# B2C Roasting



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good morning fellow home roasters,

friends and family have been asking for (and happily receiving) my home roasts for quite a while now. The average joe wouldn't call an espresso machine their own, so I am wondering if they would get the best out of my beans with their various b2c machines. As I have no easy access to or experience with b2c machines and specialty coffee, is there someone who can advise or is (also) using a b2c machine to brew their own roasts?

I'd be looking for some sort of rule of thumb or suggestions to general adaptions in profiling, as to whether rather go a step darker/lighter longer/shorter (in which phase) compared to portafilter? Or simply keeping it all the same and it's only a matter of taste?

Thanks a bunch!


----------

